
Ask HN: Is there a way to contact Facebook? - antihero
I posted a dumb pretend ISIS flag with dildos and now I am banned from a whole lot of things (Instagram, Messenger - I&#x27;m supposed to be going to a festival on Saturday and the organisation for that is done via messenger), and there doesn&#x27;t seem to be any way at all to contact anyone or sort this out. Absolutely ridiculous that company as big as this does not have a phone number.<p>Actually considering taking the tube and rocking up to their office at this point because this is fucking stupid.<p>I&#x27;ve submitted my ID several times and received absolutely zero response. This might just be the worst customer service ever.
======
smt88
> _This might just be the worst customer service ever._

My understanding is that Facebook has excellent customer service. You're just
not a customer.

My first tip: you and your friends should go to the page for FB on LinkedIn
and see if you know anyone who works there.

My second tip: don't post ISIS stuff...

~~~
antihero
It wasn't ISIS stuff, it was mocking ISIS. I can see why an algorithm would
flag it, though.

------
antihero
Edit: Hooray, they have reinstated my account.

------
the-dude
username checks out!

